# DirecTV customer, want to stream DirecTV signal from house to garage wirelessly.



## ccualumni (Jan 26, 2009)

I usually spend most of my weekend day outside with my son playing with his friends. I would like to put a TV in the garage, but there are no wires nor cable outlets that i can use. 

Is there a way to send my DirecTV signal to a TV wirelessly or use some kind of box to go from an inside box to the TV in the garage? 

It does not matter if I have to put another TV on the same channel or anything liek that. 

I have an extra box in a room we rarely use, so I can move the box from that room, but I still do not how we will get the signal from inside the house to the garage. 

Basically, I want to watch TV in the garage and somehow need to get the DirecTV signal from the house to the garage. 

Thanks.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The HR44 Genie can be run wirelessly. But no other receivers yet.

We took an old sat dish from before we upgraded to a SWiM and put it on the outside of the shop. Added an old receiver that was no longer in use, ran sat-setup and voila! Hubby has DTV in his shop.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Get a genie and and a wireless genie client. Assuming they aren't to far away from each other. A second dish on the garage is the other option. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There is a wireless C41 from a Genie 44. . . but it sounds like you might need another dish on the garage like SupraMom mentions.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I didn't think the wireless 41 was available yet?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> The HR44 Genie can be run wirelessly.


To the Internet that is. the C41w can be used with any of the two Genies


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> I didn't think the wireless 41 was available yet?


only being tested on some markets


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been using one of these for a couple of years.

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Wireless-WiFi-Multi-Room-Video/dp/B005L9ZZ32

Performance is excellent. I have it sending the signal to a remote TV that is up one floor and on the other side of the house. The signal is still strong, and the I can't tell a difference in the quality of the picture from what I get with a DIRECTV box connected directly to a TV. On this board, several others have reported similar results with the product. If you shop around, you can buy one for somewhat less than what the price is in the link above. While you have some up front cost, you are not paying DIRECTV $6 a month for an extra box. The only disadvantage is that the channel being viewed on the remote TV has to be the same channel being viewed on the local TV, but, for a TV that is watched infrequently, it has been a good solution for me, and another nice bonus is that, in addition to using it to send the DIRECTV signal to a remote TV, I can also use it to send a BluRay or other HDMI signal to that remote TV.


----------



## ccualumni (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I do have a DirecTV box that I can use as it can take it from one of the other TVs if it makes it any easier. 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## ccualumni (Jan 26, 2009)

Forgot to mention, the box that is attached to the house that all the wires come out of and run all throughout my house is right by my garage. Running  wire may actually be pretty easy.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

This is not the cheapest, but might work if you want these devices for their other uses. This only works for recorded content.

GenieGo, wireless router, ipad or iphone, apple tv box. Airstream the ipad or iphone running the GenieGo app to the apple tv.

It works pretty darn well.



from the ios device to the apple tv.


----------

